# Rays at sykes



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Last few times ive been to sykesi have seen any rays just wondering if any of you eho have been recently have seen any at nice swimming along the bridge loke they use to thanks in advance


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Have not seen any swimming the last few visits but last time I was there, saturday, people were pulling up rays left and right, managed to have 2 given to us.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Well im not only looking for bait i bought a bow for getting a ray or 2 when i see them for future bait so i wanna get into some bowfishing soon


----------

